# Trusted vape sites(Online stores)?



## OmegaCo (30/8/19)

What are the more trusted vape online stores?


----------



## GerrieP (30/8/19)

Black Vapour.
Placed my 1st ever order Friday afternoon.
Made a finger fault. Rectified Monday morning via e-mail. Order packed and posted. I received it Tuesday morning @11:30. Professional boxed and wrapped inside. Staying +-150km from JHB. My 5c.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

For me so far is bossvape.co.za, over R500 free delivery, prices is good and 2 days turn around time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OmegaCo (30/8/19)

GerrieP said:


> Black Vapour.
> Placed my 1st ever order Friday afternoon.
> Made a finger fault. Rectified Monday morning via e-mail. Order packed and posted. I received it Tuesday morning @11:30. Professional boxed and wrapped inside. Staying +-150km from JHB. My 5c.





SparkySA said:


> For me so far is bossvape.co.za, over R500 free delivery, prices is good and 2 days turn around time



Nice checking them out now. Is "SirVape" good they have great deals but haven't heard much about them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TyTy (30/8/19)

Only had amazing service from Sir Vape, I order and package arrives early the next morning

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## OmegaCo (30/8/19)

TyTy said:


> Only had amazing service from Sir Vape, I order and package arrives early the next morning



Fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/8/19)

They're all good. I've ordered from approximately 40 different stores since I started vaping and I can't fault any of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## OmegaCo (30/8/19)

Hooked said:


> They're all good. I've ordered from approximately 40 different stores since I started vaping and I can't fault any of them.



Thank you, market sound great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)

sir vape
vape den
blk vapor
vape king
boss vape
All good vendors , my 5 best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

Boss Vape, Blck Vapour, Vapers corner...
These are my go to stores. Vapers corner for hardware (they are the cheapest)
Boss vape and Blck Vapour for DIY supplies if you are into making your own Juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/19)

You can order with any of the forum supporting vendors. Never had a glitch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You can order with any of the forum supporting vendors. Never had a glitch!


Will try them. Seen some good special on other sites

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (27/9/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Will try them. Seen some good special on other sites


The one that works for me is boss vape, over R500 free shipping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/9/19)

All mentioned so far good, Vapehyper also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Geldart39 (27/9/19)

The vape den is also great online store. Very fast and reliable delivery.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/19)

OmegaCo said:


> What are the more trusted vape online stores?



Hi @OmegaCo

As @Grand Guru said above, a good start would be to buy from the supporting vendors on this forum.
Check them out by visiting the home page and scrolling down to Supporting Vendors and Diamond Supporting Vendors.

Many of these vendors have had a long-standing relationship with the forum and the community here.
We also don't just sign up any applicant - it takes a while and we try get to know them first.

Not saying that a vendor not supporting ECIGSSA cannot be trusted - but just saying that the ones on here are dedicated vaping vendors and are not going to scam you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## OmegaCo (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @OmegaCo
> 
> As @Grand Guru said above, a good start would be to buy from the supporting vendors on this forum.
> Check them out by visiting the home page and scrolling down to Supporting Vendors and Diamond Supporting Vendors.
> ...



Thank you definitely going to check them out this is an amazing forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/19)

I've ordered from many online stores, including (DIY supplies) Blckvapour, Vape Hyper, Flavourworld SA, The Flavour Mill, Clyrolinx and Boss Vape. From retailers, Sir Vape, Vapers Corner, Vape Domain, Vape AD, Vape Guy and Vape King. From all of these stores I received excellent service. There are many more out there as Silver said, but these are the ones I have personally used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

